# Training split



## Gofalcons (Oct 6, 2016)

My current training spilt I'm hitting arms every other day and I'm wondering if that's too much? I don't feel like I'm overtraining.. 
Day 1: Chest, Back, Bicepts, triceps 
Day 2: Legs
Day 3: Delts, Bicepts, triceps, abs
Day 4: off
Day 5: repeat


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2016)

Oh **** here we go...


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 6, 2016)

Well I'm bulking right now and trying to add size to my arms plus I saw really good results squatting 3 times a week


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 6, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Oh **** here we go...



God you're a dick 

Falcons what tool means is this question has been asked many many many times.

The general consensus from some is that the old bro splits are less effective than something that had you hitting muscles 2 to 3 times per week.

Also there is no T in biceps.

Your best bet since you are semi-new to lifting is to try something more like a push pull, upper lower or a program that is centered around the full body lifts like squats bench deads and overhead press.


----------



## automatondan (Oct 6, 2016)

And work your legs more than once a week dag nabit!!!


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 6, 2016)

Lol thanks and I am Automatondan I didn't know that question had been asked so much honest mistake


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> God you're a dick
> 
> Falcons what tool means is this question has been asked many many many times.
> 
> ...


Actually I was 100% talking about "bicepts" lol

Sorry OP.


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 6, 2016)

seriously don't know why I did that!!


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 7, 2016)

No worries man go over to the training section and check out some of the threads,  sorry I don't have the link handy but check out mrrippedzillas thread the bro split why it sucks and better alternatives.  That will detail out what pillar suggested


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Oct 7, 2016)

Training arms EOD isn't the issue, the rest of your split is. To make things easy, please check out:

The-Bro-Split-why-it-sucks-better-alternatives


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks guys!!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2016)

Like POB said do a push pull legs off repeat. Simple and affective.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 7, 2016)

And tool is just mad because his biceps aren't big enough to spell with an extra letter. Haters gon hateeeee


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 7, 2016)

Lol I figured it was something like that ECKSRATED


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 7, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> And tool is just mad because his biceps aren't big enough to spell with an extra letter. Haters gon hateeeee





Gofalcons said:


> Lol I figured it was something like that ECKSRATED


They are actually rather small in relation to total arm size. It's what happens when you say **** aesthetics I'm gettin strong. 
UNLESS you're Ecks. Fukkin jacked and tan swole little fukker.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 7, 2016)

There is a "T" in "Team biceps".....




Message brought to you by snake.


----------



## Joliver (Oct 7, 2016)

Also, OP, there is no "T" in "Triceps"!!! You'd be wise to remember that...or else.


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 7, 2016)

Joliver said:


> Also, OP, there is no "T" in "Triceps"!!! You'd be wise to remember that...or else.



I've been spelling "Triceps" wrong my whole life then.. Lol this is embrassing


----------



## Joliver (Oct 7, 2016)

Gofalcons said:


> I've been spelling "Triceps" wrong my whole life then.. Lol this is embrassing



That's why you came to the profeshunals, bro.


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 7, 2016)

Joliver said:


> That's why you came to the profeshunals, bro.



Lmaoo Joliver I've only been here 2 days and I already like ya!! Your a funny dude!! Lol


----------



## ToolSteel (Oct 7, 2016)

Gofalcons said:


> Lmaoo Joliver I've only been here 2 days and I already like ya!! Your a funny dude!! Lol


He deadlifts with straps


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 7, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> He deadlifts with straps



As long as he ain't deadlifting with gloves I got no problem with it


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 7, 2016)

I like to watch guys with gloves in the gym every once in awhile. Its like a whole different breed.


----------



## Gofalcons (Oct 7, 2016)

TrickWilliams said:


> I like to watch guys with gloves in the gym every once in awhile. Its like a whole different breed.


Straight creep mode.. Can't lie Trick when I first started out had the ol golds gym gloves you get from Walmart thought I was bada**


----------



## Joliver (Oct 7, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> He deadlifts with straps



This is your final warning....

Don't poke the hare....


----------



## TrickWilliams (Oct 7, 2016)

Lets get ready to rumbleeeee


----------



## nextstepgainz (Nov 17, 2017)

Gofalcons said:


> My current training spilt I'm hitting arms every other day and I'm wondering if that's too much? I don't feel like I'm overtraining..
> Day 1: Chest, Back, Bicepts, triceps
> Day 2: Legs
> Day 3: Delts, Bicepts, triceps, abs
> ...


In mu opinion and yes Im pretty new to this you are doing your arms too much. Try doing them once to twice a wk and I bet you will get better gains.


----------

